# Smoked sirloin steaks???



## doug123 (Aug 24, 2006)

I saw a thread on here a while ago about smoked sirloin steaks.

Has anyone done this?

I used to buy sirloin steaks at Sam's Club because they were pretty cheap. Sometimes they would be a little tough, but every once in a while I would get a batch that were really tender and delicious.

After my wife complained a few times about them being tough I quit buying them. I have to admit, they were tough more often than not.

Anyway, I was thinking that would be a good thing to try smoking. Just wondering if anyone else has tried it?

I know ordinarily you would not smoke a steak, but I think these are a cheaper cut of sirloin or something. You get 4 thick ones for around 10 or 15 dollars, so I think they aren't much money per pound.

I think I'll get some next time I go and give it a shot.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 24, 2006)

Doug, the thread is here. It's titled "Help me reproduce Texas Land and Cattle smoked sirloin". After looking it up, and the response I got back from cgreentx, I get the feeling that this place smokes the WHOLE Sirloin and then slices it. Great idea, if you're feeding a big group or family. I would love to try it this way, LOVE steak! My guess would be that smoking individual sirloin steaks would produce some tough, dry eats. They are _fairly_ lean cuts and don't have the fat to keep 'em moist and tender during the length of the smoke. Just my thoughts.


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, I buy the whole sirloin alotâ€¦then I cut her into steaks, thick and thin, for stroganoff, steak hoagies, or 1-1/2" steaks or tips for my famous (Stomp nâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Sniff), whatever. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s way cheaper and yea, you could do it like those big roast beef rounds at wedding receptions and such. Make cuts into the meat all over, stuff with whole cloves of garlic, give it a good rub, man oâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] man! Your tongue will beat your lips to death!    :)


----------



## doug123 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I'll have to think about this one then.


----------



## cgreentx (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm working covert this weekend trying to get more info.  ;)  I'll keep ya posted.  Its absolutely delicious.  :)

Chris Green


----------



## monty (Aug 25, 2006)

Try marinading the steaks for at least three hours in the fridge in Italian Dressing. If the steaks are really thick do them overnight in the fridge. Then drop'em on a very high heat grill and cook to medium rare. Never had a tough one that way!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemack (Aug 26, 2006)

Keep us posted Chris. As always, should you or any of your SSIP (Smoked Sirloin Is Possible) Force be caught or killed, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions. It's also "dibs" on your smoker  :D .


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 26, 2006)

Your killing me :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2006)

Way Off, Brothers!
Cheers!


----------



## cgreentx (Aug 28, 2006)

FYI - I've updated the thread at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1682


----------



## justgrillit (Apr 4, 2013)

smoked sirloin steaks??? i ll have to say since my grandfather owned a meat locker, was an avid wild game hunter fir food not sport and he owned a small grocery and a small family farm that only produced grass fed beef yet my married into the family with no knowledge of cooking and all my grand dad knew was to cut em thin to have more steaks to go around i grew up going around with him passing out the fresh cut meat he himself had processed by hand for most of his life he never trusted butchers to not pump up the meat with salt and water or mix in saw dust with the hamburger and fat and bone chips and bag it and charge him for them to be able to steal from the family but he never cooked meat except on top of stove in skillit and at it all hard and dry with only ketchup if u did not like it after years of us having the best cuts and types of meat anyone could ever have i finally grew up enough to fire up the large black smoker grill we owned but never used, i have spent my life looking for the secrets to great grilling and smoking i call them as they are 2 different things, and yes i treat a sirlion as i would a piece of flank steak and always have all my meats once i learned the different tastes but however you cook it meat still rides with its surroundings to me so it can be smoked and be a great steak just a few twists away its and a few days and if you want its tex mex or pasted with your secret sauce and its B Q riding with some pork and chicken one sirlion cooked right will feed 5 people easy and have scraps for a burrito tomorrow, but i use lots of patience and slow heat with wood in just about all types and stages for up to 3 days if i am really wanting some great smoked meat, in fact there is not a meat i won t prefer smoked and can get great results in just a few hours with my wifes new gas grill and some little tricks i can t tell you all of them i might have to throw u up on the grill next ud wanna tell everyone and i could not afford to eat


----------



## aleonard (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow! That may be the world record of run-on sentences. Grammatically, 
 the average sentence contains between 10-20 words, this was somewhere between 365-400 words. Impressive- good job- noteworthy!


----------



## palladini (Aug 9, 2013)

Sirloin steaks, or any steak for that matter, no matter how I cook them, smoked or grilled or in a cast iron pan, I marinate them first.  I use either a store purchased or home made marinade, usually soak the steaks over night or at least 6 hours.  I have never had a tough steak, I made, in my life.


----------



## live2grill (Nov 6, 2013)

We are not discussing Grammar here, we are discussing smoking Steaks! if you wanna read a grammar correct article go somewhere else yaa heardd..


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 12, 2014)

Last week was my first ever smoking experience.

It involved a sirloin steak and some hickory sawdust, and a weber gas bbq.

No brine, no rub, I just wanted to taste smoked sirloin!

After the charcoal was white ash and hot, I moved it to the left side, and I put a metal tin containing the hickory dust on top.

I then put the sirloin steak, which I should add was by no means thick, in the right side, off the direct heat.

I put the lid down and covered the left vent, making the smoke pass over the sirloin.

I admit to opening the lid and checking it too often.

After about an hour, I took it off the bbq and ate it with some salad.

It was on the dry side, but it had taken on the hickory smoke, and that tasted fantastic.

In hindsight, I think I should have smoked for 1/3 the time, and then finished directly over hot coals?

I decided to add this experience here as I've not found a great deal on smoking sirloin steaks until coming across this thread.


----------



## razorback jack (Mar 20, 2016)

The simple trick to a tender smoked steak is to not "cook" the steak in the smoker. Just smoke it for 30-45 minutes in order to create the smokey flavor but finish the steak on a grill or even iron skillet.


----------

